

Own It for Life – A curated list of durable products - davidbarker
http://www.ownitforlife.com

======
Zaheer
A lot of these Amazon referral link sites have popped up. Most do a good job
of curating products but it does bring up the question of conflict of
interest.

------
chaffneue
This might be something to build an awesome community around. Giving users way
to add more than just comments: stuff like a way for the public to do more
than suggest products - add them to a pool of incumbents that others can talk
about immediately, a way to discuss personal experiences, ratings,
photographic examples of products after x years of use - examples of failures
after x time stuff like that.

I'd love to see a 100 year old Lodge pan or a pair of those keen sandals after
3 years :) Obviously clothes and cast iron posts have significantly different
lives.

~~~
dwich
The BuyItForLife subreddit has some of the things you mention:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/BuyItForLife/](http://www.reddit.com/r/BuyItForLife/)

------
tomhschmidt
I'd love to see small write-ups or justifications as to why these particular
products were selected. Also, I'm having some issue with the infinite
scrolling.

------
stochastica
Work gloves, work boots, work pants...? Regardless of quality, those will
hardly last a few years, assuming you do any actual work with them...

------
pan69
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8364994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8364994)

